# fry incubator trays?



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

I have this set up in my class that was never used by anyone. It is acrylic with 3 trays which stack on top of each other. Each tray has about 8 compartments in it which are separated by baffles with small slits for the water to flow through. Below the bottom tray is a small sump (2 gallons). Water is pumped from the sump up tp the top tray. It flows to each compartment, then down a small standpipe to the next tray, eventually leadingto the sump. 
I will try to get a picture tomorrow.
Anyone ever used one of these? The only bad thing I can think of is that the total water volume is probably not even 5 gallons. I could use a ten gallan as a sump though.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol I love it, And yes! the most definetly work. I made one out of some tupperware and a coat hanger lol.... I had it hanging directly under my penguin bio-filter. The water rich in 02 poured right over the eggs and upon overflow went into the aquarium. The only trick was the correct angle lol you can judge your own process this way. If you gently syphon the eggs when they are that odd yellow color and put them in the incubator, you can tell if something is a miss if they start to change to white. Usually not enough 02, you just have to replicate what the parents due when they swim around the eggs mixing up the current or creating one for them. Can't wait for the pics!!!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

hmm...interesting stuff


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sounds like it would work though :nod:


----------



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

Here is a picture of it. The water flows from right to left on top, then left right in the middle, then right to left on bottom, then dumps into the sump which has a kind of undergravel filter.


----------



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm putting my second batch in here. Here are the pics. Check the "simultaneous breeding" thread to find out how it goes. Here is the picture:


----------

